

Android bandwagon attracting developers and advertisers - grellas
http://www.mercurynews.com/top-stories/ci_15421229?nclick_check=1

======
aschobel
Sweet, we received a mention.

If you have any Android questions feel free to post them here or email me :
aschobel [at] snaptic. com

~~~
kunjaan
Hi, could you tell us more about the employees at the company?

How many Android developers do you employ? What are their usual background?
And how much do they get paid?

~~~
aschobel
Sure, we have one dedicated Android dev with a background in J2ME and embedded
device drivers.

On a platform like Android were memory / GC can kill you you need to make sure
the lead fully understands the constraints.

Our iPhone dev rocks at SQLite3 so he helps with those portions of our Android
apps.

We have commits from almost every member of the engineer staff to our Android
apps, we are small enough were this still can work.

Re: Paid, I would feel uncomfortable sharing that information. When we looked
at contracting some of this out on the iPhone side we were seeing consulting
rates in the $150 / hour range for Bay Area contractors.

~~~
kunjaan
Thanks and I understand your discomfort in sharing the pay. I am thinking of
applying for some Android positions which made me question the monetary
compensations. Thanks again.

